# Would you call your child Elvis



## Karkey

Ok i live in Ireland, and im wondering what everyone thinks of calling a baby boy Elvis in this day and age. I know its an individual choice, but id like some other opinions.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Personally, no. Elvis will always be associated with Elvis Presley in my opinion. 
If you like it though then go for it, it's YOUR child :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

same as bumble bee, but like op said its your child x


----------



## cupcake0406

It's entirely up to you, I know of an adult Elvis (he's about 22) and I can never take him seriously when someone refers to him in a conversation! Xxx


----------



## Ecologirl

No sorry, just personally couldn't do it. Would be a bit like using Madonna for a girl.


----------



## fayefirth

Personally I wouldn't, but each to there own- perhaps a middle name? X


----------



## lili24

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think the name Elvis is always going to be associated with the signer, but if you like the name then you should go for it, totally your decision! :thumbup:


----------



## Amygdala

I think it depends on the last name. I don't think the Elvis Presley association is a deal breaker for me but with our last name it wouldn't work.


----------



## Karkey

Ok guys so the point is, its not MY baby as i wouldnt dream of calling my child Elvis. But my brother and his wife just had a newborn son, now i agree that ppl can call their babies watever they please, BUT i think sometimes there has to b a line drawn. We were aware from 10 weeks ago that his name was going to b Finn Christopher, not particulary my cup of tea but its wat they liked, so as usual i said "Yeah thats nice". Then wen he was born and they rang to inform us, they said" we are calling him Elvis Aaron".......i nearly wet myself laughing n said, "dats funny, so does he look like a Finn?" Wen he said they were serious i got to thinking, jeez they cant call the child dat, he will b ridiculed at school, and as we all know kids can b very cruel. Its not just me, every1 dats asks wat they called him, wen i say his name they laugh histerically n say "seriously, wat did they call him" and then all comment on the fact that he will b murdered by the other kids wen he goes to school. 
Ive even took my brother bak to wen he was a kid goin to school and the fact that he was bullied for being TALL. Ive said "Why wud u want to subject ur child to the cruelty u felt bak then" Ive said have Elvis for his middle name even. 
I know hes not my child but wat do I say to him wen hes older n comes to me n says "Why did u let those idiots call me Elvis??" He cant speak for himself right now, but jeez i can definately see him changing his name by D-poll wen hes old enough. 
N just so u all know, its not just me that thinks this way, its EVERY1, except for all her family who live in England and are a fair bit older. I just wanted opinions from others n not just ppl I know.


----------



## pinkribbon

bumblebeexo said:


> Personally, no. Elvis will always be associated with Elvis Presley in my opinion.
> If you like it though then go for it, it's YOUR child :)

Agree :flow:


----------



## kitabird

Karkey said:


> Ok guys so the point is, its not MY baby as i wouldnt dream of calling my child Elvis. But my brother and his wife just had a newborn son, now i agree that ppl can call their babies watever they please, BUT i think sometimes there has to b a line drawn. We were aware from 10 weeks ago that his name was going to b Finn Christopher, not particulary my cup of tea but its wat they liked, so as usual i said "Yeah thats nice". Then wen he was born and they rang to inform us, they said" we are calling him Elvis Aaron".......i nearly wet myself laughing n said, "dats funny, so does he look like a Finn?" Wen he said they were serious i got to thinking, jeez they cant call the child dat, he will b ridiculed at school, and as we all know kids can b very cruel. Its not just me, every1 dats asks wat they called him, wen i say his name they laugh histerically n say "seriously, wat did they call him" and then all comment on the fact that he will b murdered by the other kids wen he goes to school.
> Ive even took my brother bak to wen he was a kid goin to school and the fact that he was bullied for being TALL. Ive said "Why wud u want to subject ur child to the cruelty u felt bak then" Ive said have Elvis for his middle name even.
> I know hes not my child but wat do I say to him wen hes older n comes to me n says "Why did u let those idiots call me Elvis??" He cant speak for himself right now, but jeez i can definately see him changing his name by D-poll wen hes old enough.
> N just so u all know, its not just me that thinks this way, its EVERY1, except for all her family who live in England and are a fair bit older. I just wanted opinions from others n not just ppl I know.

Honestly I don't think any of the kids at his school will have a clue who Elvis is! It's not a name I'd use myself but it's not the worst thing they could have chosen.


----------



## mumlovebaby

It's nothing wrong, I like it


----------



## Pielette

kitabird said:


> Karkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys so the point is, its not MY baby as i wouldnt dream of calling my child Elvis. But my brother and his wife just had a newborn son, now i agree that ppl can call their babies watever they please, BUT i think sometimes there has to b a line drawn. We were aware from 10 weeks ago that his name was going to b Finn Christopher, not particulary my cup of tea but its wat they liked, so as usual i said "Yeah thats nice". Then wen he was born and they rang to inform us, they said" we are calling him Elvis Aaron".......i nearly wet myself laughing n said, "dats funny, so does he look like a Finn?" Wen he said they were serious i got to thinking, jeez they cant call the child dat, he will b ridiculed at school, and as we all know kids can b very cruel. Its not just me, every1 dats asks wat they called him, wen i say his name they laugh histerically n say "seriously, wat did they call him" and then all comment on the fact that he will b murdered by the other kids wen he goes to school.
> Ive even took my brother bak to wen he was a kid goin to school and the fact that he was bullied for being TALL. Ive said "Why wud u want to subject ur child to the cruelty u felt bak then" Ive said have Elvis for his middle name even.
> I know hes not my child but wat do I say to him wen hes older n comes to me n says "Why did u let those idiots call me Elvis??" He cant speak for himself right now, but jeez i can definately see him changing his name by D-poll wen hes old enough.
> N just so u all know, its not just me that thinks this way, its EVERY1, except for all her family who live in England and are a fair bit older. I just wanted opinions from others n not just ppl I know.
> 
> Honestly I don't think any of the kids at his school will have a clue who Elvis is! It's not a name I'd use myself but it's not the worst thing they could have chosen.Click to expand...

I agree :thumbup: I don't think it will mean a thing to kids he goes to school with. Again I wouldn't use it because of Elvis Presley but that to me is an adult association. I really can't see him being bullied because of it.


----------



## Amazeballs

I definitely couldn't do it! It's like naming a baby girl Madonna or Beyonce.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I doubt he'll be teased at school - kids today are going to be extremely unlikely to know who Elvis was much less that his middle name was Aaron. It's more likely that adults are going to make comments, particularly with the middle name added.
I do think it's a stupid thing to do - if they really liked the name Elvis, use that and a different middle name so it's not such an obvious thing. How do they think their child is going to react when he figures out who he was named for?


----------



## amytrisha

I personally wouldn't do it, tbh I can't see Elvis (Presley) ever not being around so I do agree with your point about school. It also reminds me of Fat Elvis off Eastenders :rofl:

That's my opinion though, they obviously seem to like it so I don't think there's much you can do! X


----------



## mommy0629

Family friends of ours are HUGE Elvis fans, I mean the biggest fans I've ever seen. They have 2 adult children, Lisa Marie and for their boy they said they wouldn't name him Elvis for fear he'd get picked on so they were very clever and named him Aaron Preston (obviously they tweeked Prestly and used Preston for the middle name). Idk, maybe throw that out there? Is it because they're big fans? I personally hate the name regardless of the association tbh.


----------



## BethHx

i did think of the singer straight away but i actually quite like it x


----------



## peanut56

I wouldn't. It'll always be be associated with Elvis Presley (especially since it's the same middle name too). I do agree that younger kids most likely won't know who that is, but when he gets a little older, his classmates will possibly know. Elvis died years before I was even born and I knew who he was. He's one of those timeless celebrities that people don't forget about!
But I also believe that people should choose the name they like and not care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Jess812

My personal opinion no. But thats just me x


----------



## Karkey

amytrisha said:


> I personally wouldn't do it, tbh I can't see Elvis (Presley) ever not being around so I do agree with your point about school. It also reminds me of Fat Elvis off Eastenders :rofl:
> 
> That's my opinion though, they obviously seem to like it so I don't think there's much you can do! X

I thought of Fat Elvis from Eastenders too LOL


----------



## mellywelly

I love it and had suggested it to dh but he hates it lol. Kids won't know who elvis Presley is and would more likely associate it with elvis from fireman Sam. I would not use it with the middle name though.


----------



## emmyloves1991

I'm sorry to be blunt but are they serious? I think sometimes there's a line to be drawn but each to there own i guess :/ lol!


----------



## Indi84

Do kids really not know Elvis Presley? That's kinda sad, I've never met anyone who hasn't heard of him. That's like saying kids haven't heard of Freddie mercury and queen!.. but anyway, it's not for me.


----------



## CarlyChipmunk

Not sure.


----------



## cupcakekate

Nooo its not for me.x


----------



## The Alchemist

But what isn't likable about Elvis? It IS a name, of Irish origin, I think. I know everyone thinks of the singer, but I think it sounds witty+handsome, imo.


----------



## twinmummy06

No way. Apart from instantly thinking of Elvis Presley, the name itself makes me want to gag. Not my name style at all.


----------



## juliae5

No way..


----------



## threebirds

I like it, sorry.
I wouldnt use it, but thats because Im in ireland too & would prob go for an irish name. Its not so bad. And you dont want to fall out with them over it x


----------



## lizmageeful

I work with little kids who are 5 and 6 all summer and a good majority know who Elvis is. Personally, I wouldn't do it for that reason. Also, I wouldnt name him after a notorious drug addict...


----------



## 17thy

Oh no.


----------



## Annie77

I wouldn't call my baby elvis but I do call my bumps elvis!

I wanted to call my cat Elvis but that is as far as I would go.


----------



## Wriggley

:/ No.


----------



## BroodyBlair

As much as that guy was a hunk and a legend... No! Xx


----------



## Jessica0907

I think Elvis is a cool name. :shrug:


----------



## PitaKat

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Tasha

No


----------

